# car feels fast so did some tests



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

ok we all know turbo cars like this cold dence air

and i for 1 feel my car is running very fast atm.

so i been out with gps stop watch doing some testing today 

now as i did not want to smash my clutch tring to get 0 -60 times i have done this a new way 

1st off i calibrated my speedo to gps as 60 mph is only 57 and 100 mph was only 96 which is no good for this test. so with my new figures i had a good start.

next off was to find where i change gear as for todays tests i was doing 60 mph to 100 mph times.

it turns out i change into 3rd at about 50 mph.

so all i need to do was below 50 mph go as fast at possable to 100 mph starting timing at a true 60 mph.
this would be changing gear at the same as 0 to 100 mph test times.

best was 7.72 but i did 7.8 almost every time.

so now we have to try and work out the 0-60 on my car.
a TTQS quoted figure is 5.9 to 62 i think the 60mph figure is 5.7 but that car is lighter than mine but then again does not have my BHP or Torque.

the figures for a true 0-60 thrash are very hard to time on your own and it also means dropping the clutch above 3500 revs.

using this site
http://www.letstorquebhp.com/calculator.asp

and using weights to try and get as close as possable it gave me a 0-60 of 5.5 seconds and i used 1510KG's for my cars weight

i know my car is going to be lighter but after testing a few cars and playing with weights i ended up with 1520 kg with me in it.

so 5.5 seconds add 7.8 seconds is a total of 13.3 which for a TT is Bloody fast to 100 MPH

even if we say 0-60 is 6 seconds the 0-100 mph time is still way under 14 seconds.

which is way faster than you can get a 350z to do it in  as i have not seen a standard one crack under 15 seconds yet.

now wheres nigel with thoses sports cats


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

13.3 secs to 100 in a chipped tt is bloody fast as most of the ones i've seen do the 1/4 in [email protected] so roughly 15secs to 100 i would guess? i think a standard tt will get to a 100 in 16secs so 13.3 is a vast improvement  still got a way to go to beat my 11.6 though :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

it down to this cold air, turbo's love it.



my car is flying and power is just there in buckets atm

in the summer the TT realy bogs down on the hot days
and felt quite slow with air temps anything above 15oc

even if we forget th 0-60 bit i am still doing every 10 mph above 60 mph in 1.55 seconds per 10mph

sweet.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree with the cold air bit, took my TT out for a 5 min spin and it felt great!

Induction noise was so loud 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine's not feeling too good at the moment. Infact im thinking of taking it back to the dealer to get it looked at. I was on the motorway with a yellow rover 45 (I think, had a big spoiler on the back) behind me and I thought id get out of the way and I couldnâ€™t lose him from 65 to 110 - I was full of fuel and the boot was full of heavy cases, but thatâ€™s still a bit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Seems this testing thing is catching mrdemon :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

it's amazing how much faster your car feels in this weather!feels like you've gained another 50bhp :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dont tell me that it was only 1 degree when i played with the boxster......Now i find out i had the advantage


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dunno how you lot can get anywhere fast doon sooth....!! 4 Lanes of traffic - no accidents etc etc just sheer volume of traffic brought the whole place to a standstill!! 13 Hours of driving on Friday and I spent over half of it crawling along behind numerous MPVs & BMWs doing 20 - 30 mph :x

So glad of the nice clear roads up here


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

saint said:


> Dunno how you lot can get anywhere fast doon sooth....!! 4 Lanes of traffic - no accidents etc etc just sheer volume of traffic brought the whole place to a standstill!! 13 Hours of driving on Friday and I spent over half of it crawling along behind numerous MPVs & BMWs doing 20 - 30 mph :x
> 
> So glad of the nice clear roads up here


Shutit! :evil:

Only chance I ever get to play is late at night 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My car pulls sooooooooo well in this weather I find myself looking for another gear when I'm already in 6th.  Brilliant  If only we could somehow induct the same cold heavy air anytime we wanted.

Joe


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> so 5.5 seconds add 7.8 seconds is a total of 13.3 which for a TT is Bloody fast to 100 MPH


Why didn't you just time 0-100, rather than calculate it?

And if you can get to 100 in 13.3 or less at Santa Pod, I'll give you Â£100, plus Â£20 for each tenth you're quicker so long as you'll give me Â£100 plus Â£20 for each tenth you're slower if it takes you longer.... :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> 13.3 secs to 100 in a chipped tt is bloody fast as most of the ones i've seen do the 1/4 in [email protected] so roughly 15secs to 100 i would guess? i think a standard tt will get to a 100 in 16secs so 13.3 is a vast improvement  still got a way to go to beat my 11.6 though :wink:


Forgot to say - I agree, obviously


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > so 5.5 seconds add 7.8 seconds is a total of 13.3 which for a TT is Bloody fast to 100 MPH
> ...


Do I sense a little scepticism? :roll: :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Forgot to say - I agree, obviously


  :wink: just remembered i didn't return your call mate sorry  john tells me he's got researching to do on your behalf once the 2.1 is in :wink: call you in the week


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


even a S4 wouldn't get to a 100 in less than 14secs scotty :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Although a BMW diesel 5 series can do 13.8 ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

... and so can a chipped TT!!

Didn't you read the above? :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Although a BMW diesel 5 series can do 13.8 ;-)


be interesting to see what the RS4 can do next year clive


----------



## doc (Dec 29, 2002)

Just get yourself an accelerometer and find out properly:

http://www.gtechpro.com/rr.html


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

doc said:


> Just get yourself an accelerometer and find out properly:
> 
> http://www.gtechpro.com/rr.html


I like it.  Looks fun. Cheaper than an arm rest :wink:

Joe


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i will never get 0-60 in 5.5 
a: i am not willing to drop a standard clutch at 4000 rpm with 300 ft/lbs torque.

b: santa pod do not do events late at night when its cold and frosty.

c: stanta pod is to slippy to get a good 0-30 time anyway.

d: santa pod does not give you a 0-100 time only 1/4 mile

what i was testing is 60 to 100 mph times.

i see no point doing 0 to 100 as i have no need for it.

plus the bet is bad for me as i state 13.3 being the fastest time with perfect start so to offer Â£20 to go faster is impossable anyway !!! 

as i have a time of 7.8 from 60 to 100 mph
what would u guess the 0-60 to be ?
if audi state 5.7 for the ttqs my car must do the same.

also my front tyres are to bold for quick starts atm 
and there is no good way to time 0-100 on your own without top kit.


----------



## jon_g1972 (Oct 1, 2005)

A standard Audi TT QS 0-60 mph is 5.9, there was loads of confusion after some stats are 0-62mph, I asked my dealer this when buying mine and I was told its 5.9 to 60mph... but thats still quick enough for me


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> i will never get 0-60 in 5.5
> a: i am not willing to drop a standard clutch at 4000 rpm with 300 ft/lbs torque.
> 
> b: santa pod do not do events late at night when its cold and frosty.
> ...


Is that a decline?
Bottling out are we :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

we need to book an airfield ,get a load of tt's together and strap on some timing gear! standard ones through to highly modded  problem solved! there will be plenty of cool days from now to april and it can be featured in absolutte :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> what would u guess the 0-60 to be ?


 with standard clutch probably 6secs,60 comes up in 3rd gear as well so it costs you a bit of time


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Is that a decline?

yes as the bet was for me to do a perfect time.

But yes lets do an airfield day we can rent some gear from race logic
and we can get andrew walsh to give driver training at the same time.

he can get an airfeild no problem at very good rates.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you're never going to do a quick 0-60 because your clutch isn't up to it, then your car isn't really capable of it, is it? ;-)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

how about a sub 14 second bet ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Power wise, 13.99 is a LONG way from 13.3 ;-)


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

clived said:


> Power wise, 13.99 is a LONG way from 13.3 ;-)


You do hold your diplomacy very, very well


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itstony said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Power wise, 13.99 is a LONG way from 13.3 ;-)
> ...


Far better than me. I'd have called mrdemon out on his bollocks figures a LONG time ago.


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

crikey thought you ex 350z boys would be surporting each other!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> itstony said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


why don't you say what you really mean


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> even a S4 wouldn't get to a 100 in less than 14secs scotty :wink:


Not that day. :wink:



mrdemon said:


> and there is no good way to time 0-100 on your own without top kit.


Maybe not a "good way" but not "top kit" and ok it's not too accurate but how about you just point a camcorder at the dash and we can see how close it is to the numbers you're suggesting?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> plus the bet is bad for me as i state 13.3 being the fastest time with perfect start so to offer Â£20 to go faster is impossable anyway !!!


...but you'd make Â£100 just for matching your fastest time :roll:

Surely, this is a safe bet :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

matching the fastest time mmmm

ask caney if he has ever matched his 11.9 time again ever 

my only bet would be a sub 14 second time which if done is still faster than a 350z  and not shabby for a TT


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what about a big front mount ic, it gives that winter power all year long.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> matching the fastest time mmmm
> 
> ask caney if he has ever matched his 11.9 time again ever
> 
> my only bet would be a sub 14 second time which if done is still faster than a 350z  and not shabby for a TT


It's all gone quiet :lol: why arn't you guys queing up to take the bet ,after all sub 14sec from a chipped TT isn't possible surely :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> matching the fastest time mmmm
> 
> ask caney if he has ever matched his 11.9 time again ever
> 
> my only bet would be a sub 14 second time which if done is still faster than a 350z  and not shabby for a TT


Assuming both clived AND nutts (chair and vice-chair of the TTOC) were trying hard, neither broke 14s in quite heavily modded TTs last time out...

What makes you think you can?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > matching the fastest time mmmm
> ...


I wasn't trying that *hard* and besides I got bogged down & the air con was on.... :roll: :wink: 

I reckon I'd be able to drop another 1/10th or maybe if I'm lucky 1/5th of a sec  [/b]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i could do sub 14 easily

If i was dropped from a 1/4 mile


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Reckon you could manage a 13.3?


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Just come back from driving around in the freezing cold night air, car was so much quicker, god i wish i was on the main land right now :twisted:


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

Slightly off-topic, but to get similar performance all year round look at getting a water injection system fitted. I fitted one to my TTR (the first TT to have it, as far as I know) and did some performance tests at Jabba... In 30 degree atmospheric temperatures (enclosed in their rolling road bay in summer!) I was only putting out around 250BHP with the water turned off. When I switched it back on my power jumped to around a consistant 280BHP. I did multiple runs to confirm the figures.

Temperature makes a big difference to forced-induction vehicles. Water injection definately gives an edge in hotter weather, and can still improve performance (although not so dramatically) in cold weather. The accelerated air between the turbo and throttle is always considerably hotter than atmospheric, no matter what the outside temperature is - water injection reduces that temperature considerably.

A lot of people worry about filling the water tank and running out... If you have a cut-off switch on the water tank there is no danger of damage to the pump (you don't wanna run a high pressure water pump on air - it'll die!), and if the water stops your performance will simply drop - nothing too dramatic... In colder weather you can just switch it off anyway - my system has a boost sensor so I set it to turn on at 16PSI (basically at WOT - which is where it makes the most difference).

Anyway, if you have such a system you dont have to wait for cold (and dangerously slippery!) weather to have some fun! 

Thanks!

Shash


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The return of the Shash - hello! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> ok we all know turbo cars like this cold dence air
> 
> and i for 1 feel my car is running very fast atm.
> 
> ...


You make no mention of what gear and rpm you expect to be in after your mythical and untested 0-60 sprint, based on the (reliable?) calculations from a website (of all places).

You make no mention of what gear and rpm you STARTED your timed 60-100mph dash.

So it doesn't make mathematical sense for you to add these times together. Sorry, but it is total bollocks, and a VERY poor way of estimating.

I don't discount that your TT, if launched properly, can do 0-60 is roughly 6 seconds. I also don't discount that you can do 7.8 60-100 - but unless you take that 60-100 directly after a PROPERLY timed 0-60, it makes no sense.

Get your camcorder out, mount it looking at the dash, and do a 0-100 and post your results.

Making a load of crap calculations isn't very impressive. :roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

??

i only went out to time 60mph to 100 mph which i did in 7.8 with 1 gear change.

the other bits are just for fun

but the 0-60 est was in 3rd gear
and i did the 60-100 from 3rd gear

so no extra gear changes are needed.
I know its a bull sh1t figure for the 0-100 but it makes people talk alot it seems.

ANd stop quoting 1/4 mile times of sub 14 seconds because thats not possable I would get to 100 before the 1/4 line by a few tenth's
if you dont think i can do sub 14 seconds jampott put your money where your mouth is 

people who do 1/4 in the 13's are doing about 120+ over the line.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> people who do 1/4 in the 13's are doing about 120+ over the line.


I've never felt compelled to come out and say this, but you really don't know what you're talking about, do you? 

For example, I've done a 13.8 1/4 mile with a terminal speed of just over 98mph... Caney's 12.9 is only at 108mph :roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lol

looks like you dont either as if you have spent over 15k (dont know your real figure) getting all your power a 13.8 to 98 mph is not very good now is it 

1/4 depends on how fast your start is than now much power you have
we all know one of the fastest cars is the beetle for 1/4 mile and the best post under 10 seconds
and yes they dont go over the line that fast but off the line there amazing.
and you can see the big HP cars catching them up all the way but to no result but they do a faster top speed than the beetle even though they were slower over all.

so i do regret talking about 1/4 mile times now as its not my thing.

what i am shocked about is your 0-100 time as both my last two cars could post sub 14 second 0-100 times with about 200 BHP/ton.
most cars with +200 bhp/ton can do sub 14 seconds.

what are you pushing now days ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> lol
> 
> looks like you dont either as if you have spent over 15k (dont know your real figure) getting all your power a 13.8 to 98 mph is not very good now is it


That was in my 5 series diesel... :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Theres only one way to solve this.........Off to Santa Pod with yas


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

Is it me or is mrdemon often specifically antagonistic ? :?  :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Theres only one way to solve this.........Off to Santa Pod with yas


Back in September we saw this posted in a Santa Pod thread:


mrdemon said:


> I will come and race you


...but show up he did not :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jameshamilton said:


> Is it me or is mrdemon often specifically antagonistic ? :?  :wink:


Wouldn't know the meaning of the word


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> ??
> 
> i only went out to time 60mph to 100 mph which i did in 7.8 with 1 gear change.
> 
> ...


What rpm in 3rd? You don't understand that this makes ALL of the difference.

I don't believe you can get under 14 seconds to 100mph - partly because your figures are utter rubbish, partly because I don't think your car is capable of doing it, and partly because you've already admitted you've modded your car past the point where your clutch can handle it.

Making up numbers means nothing. Line up at Santa Pod against me and we'll see what the ACTUAL numbers on the pink slip are. You'll get a pretty good idea of what your 0-100 will be, as you WON'T be doing 100mph before hitting the finish line, and 14+ seconds WILL have elapsed - ergo your car isn't capable of 0-100 in 14 seconds.

Enough of your bullshit - why don't you put YOUR money where YOUR mouth is?

(FYI, the guy I ran against who whipped my butt was pulling 120.61mph as he crossed the line. His time? 11.619. So I doubt very much that people doing 13's are running 120+mph over the line. I'm hardly a Pod veteran, but at least I've got some pink slips sitting in front of me...)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jameshamilton said:


> Is it me or is mrdemon often specifically antagonistic ? :?  :wink:


Does "antagonistic" mean "wrong"? ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> we all know one of the fastest cars is the beetle for 1/4 mile and the best post under 10 seconds


hahahahaha

where to start?

I did see a fully race-prepped Beetle running extremely quick times when I was there. Rocket Ronnie has a jet powered Beetle. Which of these are you thinking of?

You can't be thinking of a normal air-cooled Beetle, though, surely? Or the 1.8T in the new shape?

I think you missed a bit out at the start of your sentence, and added some crap on the end, and it SHOULD have read...

"we all know one of the fastest VW cars named after an insect is the beetle for 1/4 mile"

Have a word with yourself. You don't make any sense.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This feels like a thread that belongs to Friday!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> This feels like a thread that belongs to Friday!!


Just lately everyday on here has be Friday


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > This feels like a thread that belongs to Friday!!
> ...


Agreed. Can you take the apostrophe out of your sig, though? It is doing my head in!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Only cause you bought me dinner  Don't worry i won't tel Saint or Lisa........Stud :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

like i said! lets get some tt's and s4's together :wink: hire an airstrip and some timing gear and make a day of it? sometime next year feb/march time perhaps?if we can get 15-20 cars and all chip in for the timing gear etc it shouldn't work out too expensive  i spoke to the guy from datron and to hire the equipment and him would cost about Â£400,he would also bring a large screen too so everybody can see your times as you are doing them! the timing gear will test your 0-60,0-100,1/4 mile and top speed :twisted: glad to see you've been bitten by the 1/4 mile bug as well tim  which reminds me i must send you the vid of the day at the pod !


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen a genuine 267bhp 300lb/t chipped s3 do the 1/4 in [email protected] so might just scrape 100 in 14 seconds,his start was amazing and 1.98 60ft and the time was on a good surface unlike santa pod.
I personally don't think we will ever see a chipped tt ever beat 14sec to 100 at santa pod.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

As per MrDemons own threads, he just likes to achieve obtaining a reaction.
Maybe he's lonely......but he achieves what he intends.
Sad really, but each to their own :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nearly there !! or is that
their or thier 
who nos or is that knows
oh well
nearly friday and all hell can brake lose


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

its you lot who like to argue 

AS i say again i went out to only time my 60 to 100 mph figure which i did.
and my point was these air temps atm are making turbo cars faster.

the rest is a bit of a laugh but you lot are just to serious.

As for jammpott, if any one talks out there arse its him (o and saint)

the old air cooled beetles are one of the fastest cars 1/4 do some searching you have alot to learn.
My friend does up beetles and porsches and they would wip you little estate car.

they are the fastest n/a cars off the line weigh 600 kg and have 200 bhp +

beetles with only 180 hp do runs in the 12 seconds.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Do us a favour..........
*Your boring us now!
*You so remind me of when I was 17. Apologies if you are. 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

dont read the thread then :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> its you lot who like to argue
> 
> AS i say again i went out to only time my 60 to 100 mph figure which i did.
> and my point was these air temps atm are making turbo cars faster.
> ...


Your average air-cooled Beetle does NOT have 180bhp or weigh 600kg though, does it? The original may have weighed in at under 650kg, but sported a pokey 22bhp engine...

Even the later models didn't go for "power"...

Your friend that "does them up" obviously does a little bit more than restoring the bodywork, eh?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just to break this rediculous thread up for a moment..

Hi Shash, great to see you still around...remember this day ? Here you are at Vlastan's new car collection at Colindale Audi over 3 years ago...!

I still remember the state of your rims    LOL!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I did see a fully race-prepped Beetle running extremely quick times when I was there. Rocket Ronnie has a jet powered Beetle. Which of these are you thinking of?


I saw a jet powered something at SantaPod for the EuroNats a few years back. It was piss poor off the line but it did get going after that.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Get your camcorder out, mount it looking at the dash, and do a 0-100 and post your results.


OK I will! 

I fluffed the start a bit (you'll see I didn't floor the accelerator until I was doing about 7-8mph so I guess I maybe lost 1 or 2/10s) and this video goes over 100mph. The video is exactly 14secs long (edited to the exact frame).

It was on a bit of an icy start but that probably made minimal difference due to quattro. You'll also notice this was without any revs dialled in for the launch. So having said all that and made all my excuses :roll: :wink: here's the VIDEO

Who's gonna be next to post theirs then?

p.s. Before you all start saying about the speedo is not true reading of speed, it would appear mine is. I compared my GPS and the speedo and it's very close. At Bruntingthorpe on Sunday I hit 164mph as measured by the calibrated timing equipment. This is a pic of my dash at that point. Close enough to be considered accurate I hope you'll agree : HERE


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

62mph in 2nd gear too! you lucky sod :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why has it gone so quiet?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now i want a S4


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

RS4


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I did a 4.8s 60-100 tonight in the RS4 - be very interesting to see what it does once it has the sports cats and a less-tame remap...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

4.8 not to shabby 60-100

but by March I am sure I can match it :wink:

not in the TT i might add :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I did a 4.8s 60-100 tonight in the RS4 - be very interesting to see what it does once it has the sports cats and a less-tame remap...


So add on a 0-60 in about the same and you're doing 0-100 in 10secs? 

What sort of 1/4 do you expect? 8)

mrdemon - will we get a video of your TT before then ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:
 

> So add on a 0-60 in about the same and you're doing 0-100 in 10secs?
> 
> What sort of 1/4 do you expect?


 at bruntingthorpe there was a 460bhp RS4 which did 0-60 5secs,0-100 12.6secs,1/4 mile 13.65 secs so knowing clives driving skills it'll be way off that :wink: only joking clive


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> I did a 4.8s 60-100 tonight in the RS4 -


is that with official timing gear clive :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> 4.8 not to shabby 60-100
> 
> but by March I am sure I can match it :wink:
> 
> not in the TT i might add :lol:


You moving on to pastures new?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I did a 4.8s 60-100 tonight in the RS4 -
> ...


I used the Mrdemon timing method


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

clived said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


1.....6.....9.....3.....2....4.....8.....7....7....6.5... 4.8 woohooo - cracking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Get your camcorder out, mount it looking at the dash, and do a 0-100 and post your results.
> ...


Forget about the video just listen to the sound fantastic :!:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Sounds......... :-*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Just to break this rediculous thread up for a moment..


 no where near as rediculous as arranging a mini meet because some guy is picking up his new car!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

John - I certainly do remember that day! I think I should have hidden when you took that pic though!!! 

Clive - Hi to you too! 

caney - Vlastlan picking up his TT was a monumental occasion - he had well over 2000 posts or something on the forum and was still driving a Passat! He even attended meets...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm still waiting to hear more about these magical VW Beetles. I think mrdemon has overdosed on Herbie films... 

Where I come from, the VW Beetle is driven by 3 different sorts of people:

1) dippy vegan females wearing hand knitted skirts and tie-dye
2) blonde surfer-types with either a goatee or soul patch
3) South Americans

As I aspire to none of these categories, I don't think its the car for me... but if in relatively stock guise they can turn 11 second standing 1/4 mile figures, I want to hear more about it...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm still waiting to hear more about these magical VW Beetles. I think mrdemon has overdosed on Herbie films...
> 
> Where I come from, the VW Beetle is driven by 3 different sorts of people:
> 
> ...


Maybe he's just overdosed on "herb"


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

just go to santa pod on a vw day you will see sub 10 second cars.

do you live down a big black hole.

I hate beetles myself but modders love them because of the light weight and rear end traction off the line.

even road legal ones will pull the front wheels off the ground at the lights and thats a sight to see i tell you.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I know a few guys that are into modding Beetles and as much as i hate them and dont understand their passion....From what they have said and what they have showed me in mags...They back Davids claims.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Relatively "stock" though? That's what we're talking about...

I'm not talking about transplanted engines, stripped out drag racing cars etc, or cars that are barely road legal.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Relatively "stock" though? That's what we're talking about...
> 
> I'm not talking about transplanted engines, stripped out drag racing cars etc, or cars that are barely road legal.


Oh didnt realise we were talking stock...........I'll get my coat.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All this talk about Beetles, non of you were born when they were at their best.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i Wasnt born at their worst!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh ! Kids today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

where the hell does ttotal keep getting all these pictures from :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> where the hell does ttotal keep getting all these pictures from :roll:


Are you familiar with "The Internet"? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

caney said:


> where the hell does ttotal keep getting all these pictures from :roll:


My bet would be google images


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > where the hell does ttotal keep getting all these pictures from :roll:
> ...


it's a bit scary though,he has a picture for everything and some strange ones at that :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

caney said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Just a case of typing what you want into google and you will get it....Quite amazing really...but a bloody good source for some strange pics.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdemon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

saint said:


> mrdemon


Dont be telling us hes a tripod it will only go to his head

It's not him anyway........But saying that that guy looks more like someone i had pictured on here


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Posting pics of norm... he'll kill you!


----------

